# Player's Guide cover preview



## Morrus (Jun 22, 2011)

I know, I know, but you'll have the full  _Player's Guide_ in your hands very, very soon. It's in layout, nearly there! 

In the meantime, here's a sneak peek at the cover (the _Pathfinder_ cover is the same, but the text in the lower right banner is obviously different).


----------



## Colmarr (Jun 23, 2011)

Morrus said:


> I know, I know, but you'll have the full  _Player's Guide_ in your hands very, very soon. It's in layout, nearly there!




All of these previews are sating my appetite somewhat (while simultaneously stoking my excitement to run the AP), but that's still great news.

Nice cover. I notice RangerWickett gets pride of place, kinda like the rpg equivalent of Steven King 

One of the 'gears' (the one half-buried under the right half of the scroll at the top edge of the map) appears to be pink. Is that a graphical glitch?


----------



## Riastlin (Jun 23, 2011)

Colmarr said:


> One of the 'gears' (the one half-buried under the right half of the scroll at the top edge of the map) appears to be pink. Is that a graphical glitch?




Nah, they're just much more inclusive now.


----------

